# RIP Radagast - my splay legged bunny



## TinysMom (Sep 21, 2008)

Sometimes it seems like it never rains but that it pours....losing Hyacinth this morning and then feeding the office bunnies a bit ago - and realizing that Radagast was gone. 

We have no idea why he passed and he had been running and playing yesterday when I was in here. He'd been eating and drinking just fine - but I did notice sometimes that he breathed a bit heavy after playing.....

Here are some pictures of him ...





http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Special%20Lionheads
/Radagast/DSCN2912.jpg

















and here is one of my favorites of him outside playing..





Binky free my boy - you no longer are handicapped. Binky free.

(When I took the video of him outside - we had not realized that he had splayed legs - and thought he'd had a problem as a baby).


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 21, 2008)

:bigtears:This is far too much for one short day...

Poor tiny fella; he looks like he tried so hard to overcome his disability. These little special ones of yours inspire all of us to be more grateful for all the things we take for granted. They try so hard...

I'm so very sorry you have lostyour baby boy bun.

Binkie high and free, Radagast...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 22, 2008)

What a handsome boy Radagast was. I'm so sorry he is gone. :rip:


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm *so* sorry Peg.

Radagast Can Now Binky

His Leg _Worries_ No More

Someday You Will Meet *Again*

At The Rainbow Bridge

*Binky Free Radagast - *

*Out Of Sight - Though Always In Our Hearts*

Becca x


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 22, 2008)

Peg...I'm so sorry for the magnitude of your losses today....what a lovely boy he was, and he was so lucky to have had you as his bunny-momma. Lifting you in our thoughts and prayers todayray:


:rainbow:Binky-free at the Bridge! You're free of earth's limits!


----------



## Leaf (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh Peg!

:cry4:

I want to say more, but am at a loss right at the moment. Thank you for sharing him with me, through PM's and video. He was quite special.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 22, 2008)

What a special little boy. I'm so sorry, it must be a very difficult time for you. At least little Radagast can binky to his heart's content now. RIP little one.
:rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 22, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> Oh Peg!
> 
> :cry4:
> 
> I want to say more, but am at a loss right at the moment. Thank you for sharing him with me, through PM's and video. He was quite special.


For those who may not know - at one time - there was a possibility that Radagast would've gone to live with Leaf. She is excellent with special needs bunnies and she had experience with bunnies that have splay legs.

I almost PM'd you about it Leaf - but I couldn't bring myself to do so yet. I just was too shocked that he'd passed away 'cause he'd been running and playing just like usual...


----------



## downtownbuns (Sep 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing one of our dear little ones is very hard.


----------



## JimD (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this..

I'm so sorry


----------



## polly (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry Peg 

RIP Radagast


----------

